# What just happened?



## Calvin (14/7/15)

I wandered onto fasttech to price some goods and see whats new then about 20 min later I get a message on my phone about money being deducted. In my caffeine withdrawn state I bought a new mod, a few drippers and enough jap cotton to last me through the wait for Half Life 3. 

I will not be visiting any more online shops while my wallet is in reach but I am quite eager to see if my little binge purchase was worth it when it gets here eventually.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 6


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

oh the joys of vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (14/7/15)

FT is da devil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

Another one bites the dust.....lol....welcome to the club!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/7/15)

Calvin said:


> I wandered onto fasttech to price some goods and see whats new then about 20 min later I get a message on my phone about money being deducted. In my caffeine withdrawn state I bought a new mod, a few drippers and enough jap cotton to last me through the wait for Half Life 3.
> 
> I will not be visiting any more online shops while my wallet is in reach but I am quite eager to see if my little binge purchase was worth it when it gets here eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (14/7/15)

and it will happen again .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Twisper (14/7/15)

Dubz said:


> and it will happen again .



That's no lie.... And more often also.


----------



## Gizmo (14/7/15)

Calvin said:


> I wandered onto fasttech to price some goods and see whats new then about 20 min later I get a message on my phone about money being deducted. In my caffeine withdrawn state I bought a new mod, a few drippers and enough jap cotton to last me through the wait for Half Life 3.
> 
> I will not be visiting any more online shops while my wallet is in reach but I am quite eager to see if my little binge purchase was worth it when it gets here eventually.



Half-Life 3 Confirmed!


----------



## GerharddP (14/7/15)

How long does it take to reach your door and how much are the duties? Ive got my eye on some stuff but have never done it..


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

Both of those depends... I average about 4 to 6 weeks once shipped... Most duties I have paid was R87, and least was R18.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> Half-Life 3 Confirmed!


For real?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## GerharddP (14/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Both of those depends... I average about 4 to 6 weeks once shipped... Most duties I have paid was R87, and least was R18.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


Duty obviously dependant on total right? Is there a cutoff total


----------



## VapeSnow (14/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Duty obviously dependant on total right? Is there a cutoff total


I usually order a lot of items at one time but split them. One item per order and then I never pay any dutys. 

Shipping is free so you can have 50 orders at once.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Duty obviously dependant on total right? Is there a cutoff total


I guess it is supposed to be, but I paid R26.57 on a parcel worth $253. Ant the latest one I paid R77.28 on a $53 parcel. 

It is worth noting that FT labels parcels as gifts and grossly understates the value on parcels. The $53 one was valued at $18 and the $253 one was showing $39 on the parcel. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/7/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I usually order a lot of items at one time but split them. One item per order and then I never pay any dutys.
> 
> Shipping is free so you can have 50 orders at once.


Hmmm, think I will try this next time to see if it works. 

Thanks

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (14/7/15)

My last 3 parcels i didnt pay any duty. Found out with my last order that you can let fasttech remove there logo from the outside parcel. This might help for custom think ft is known with them also for there low values they declare.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (14/7/15)

Calvin said:


> I wandered onto fasttech to price some goods and see whats new then about 20 min later I get a message on my phone about money being deducted. In my caffeine withdrawn state I bought a new mod, a few drippers and enough jap cotton to last me through the wait for Half Life 3.
> 
> I will not be visiting any more online shops while my wallet is in reach but I am quite eager to see if my little binge purchase was worth it when it gets here eventually.


I'm sure they'll be put to good use.


----------

